# First **** last night/this morning!



## Trigger69 (Dec 28, 2011)

Caught my first **** last night! It was a decent 21lber with a beautiful coat! Caught him in a Duke DP using blended sardines as bait. Not bout these DP's, been several ***** getting out b4 I get to em. I check traps early in am, like 3:00 am, and their already gone! Will keep using this year, might try something different next year.


----------



## jonnyr7 (Jan 5, 2010)

Good job on the ****! Are you sure it's ***** getting out of your traps?


----------



## Trigger69 (Dec 28, 2011)

Wouldn't know what else it be, they have the area all torn up. And ***** and possums are only critters, from what I'm told, that can set off the traps. Thought about putting a foot hold near the DP to see if that helps, shouldn't have to do that though!


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

try a diff. brand of dp, ive had the same thing happen, i know that some of the other brands have different sized springs, maybe it will help


----------

